
Microsoft executive: QWERTY keyboards will soon die out - ytNumbers
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-executive-qwerty-keyboards-will-soon-die-out
======
ConfuciusSay02
It's bizarre that these people are so intent on changing an interface,
seemingly just it's been around for a long time and/or because it was used in
a movie once and it "looks cool".

When you actually try and use full body gesticulations and having every
appendage and/or eye gaze be an input you realize quickly that it's actually
very tiresome to have to manage the fact that literally everything you're
doing has an effect on the system. We control our eye-movement subconsciously,
it's not easy or intuitive to be constantly controlling your eye gaze.

In fact, the eye gazing technology has been around for years if not decades,
and there's a very good reason why it hasn't taken off except for things like
user experience testing. Same thing with gesture based interfaces. It's fun
for 20 minutes when you're playing Wii Tennis, but beyond that it's tiring,
unwieldy and intuitive.

Fingers have evolved to be the main appendage for interfacing with the world.
Having a passive, finger based physical input will never go away, because it's
intuitive, our fingers are designed for this, and it works just as well in a
classroom or meeting room as it does at home.

Even once we've mastered direct-to-brain input, the physical finger-based
interface is virtually guaranteed to remain for certain tasks. Perhaps in 500+
years we'll have the technology to move on, but certainly not "soon".

Pursuing an interface where one ends up performing full-body gesticulations
like in Minority Report is a fool's errand. It doesn't inspire much confidence
about the future of Microsoft when they're making idiotic predictions like
this. Is this Windows 8 all over again?

------
kozak
Quote him in 100 years.

